
TensorFlow: Good practices for files, folders and models architecture - morgangiraud
https://blog.metaflow.fr/tensorflow-a-proposal-of-good-practices-for-files-folders-and-models-architecture-f23171501ae3
======
morgangiraud
TL, DR:

\- I list all the different tasks one will have to do when doing ML

\- I show a common folder structure that I believe handles all possible use
cases nicely

\- I show a basic Model class, easily extendable that structure a lot of
possible kinds of models

\- I describe how to build a good "shell API" for easy iterations.

Bonus: Some TF code linked to the subject.

